# Too fat single baby...problems



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Jul 30, 2011)

We have this cali rabbit that kindled just one baby about two weeks ago...Problem is, the baby, so stinkin cute, is the fattest thing I've ever seen, and it shows..She looks like a sea turtle with her legs. I think she's so fat, she cant get her legs under her..So, imagine like a sea turtles fins out to the sides? Yeah..those are her front legs..They will move just fine into the normal position, but I am really thinking she needs rehab to help with this...Any thoughts?


----------



## dewey (Jul 30, 2011)

This is a link on splay leg info: http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/splayleg.html  There's much more info out there, too.

A swimmer puppy was born at my boarding kennel (the dog owners were out of country for months at a time) about 25 years ago and I taped up his legs with a padded, shortened, popcicle stick that was changed often, which corrected the outward problem in that instance.

It's not unusual for single, large kits to have issues.  If the intentions are trying to save the kit for a life as a pet, taping up the legs might or might not work, along with limiting the nursing time in order to try to help limit the drastic weight gain.  Breeders I know do not keep splay leg kits.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the posting.  I never heard about this.  But I guess certain genetics pop up in any animal.   When looking for a Kuvacz, the big thing was breeding out hip displascia (sp?).  Something a big breed will suffer from so to help with this big breed, breeders have tried to breed this out of their stock. 

I have to agree with Dewey, breeders would want to breed this genetic flaw out.   But it's excellent to see there is information out there if you want to save this BIG one to become someone's pet.    Good Luck!


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Jul 30, 2011)

I figured there was a name for it, thanks so much for the link..I do think it's from just being way too fat! We've never seen a kit grow this fat so fast...


----------



## dewey (Jul 30, 2011)

chicksandrabbitsohmy said:
			
		

> I figured there was a name for it, thanks so much for the link..I do think it's from just being way too fat! We've never seen a kit grow this fat so fast...


It's amazing how fat single kits can get, isn't it?  Crazy big!


----------

